# Wer fährt zum Womencamp??(Kaltern)



## Alpha86 (25. Juli 2012)

Moin wollte mal in die Runde fragen ob jemand zum women camp 29.9- 2.10 fährt??Ich überlege, möchte da dann aber nicht alleine sein
Gruss Anne


----------



## 4mate (25. Juli 2012)

http://www.bike-women.de/de/startseite/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (25. Juli 2012)

Hmm, ich überleg's mir. Sieht wirklich gut aus.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Alpha86 (25. Juli 2012)

ja ok.


----------



## ghostgirl84 (8. Oktober 2012)

Hi Mädels!
War denn nun eine von Euch da? Ich wäre dankbar für einen Erfahrungsbericht!


----------

